# First Cycle (first post)



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Its my first time posting here, after lurking for a little while, ive  been considering a cycle now since mid last year, and have been reading  up on absolutely everything on every forum imagineable. I stumbled  across this site about 2 weeks ago, and its been the most informative by  far. 

Anyway, im 25 years old, 6 foot, and 235lbs (do not look it at all) at  about 19% bodyfat. Im currently on creatine, so am holding some water  weight too. Im type 1 Diabetic and have been training since I was 14  casually, then started training more serious when I hit 21. 

From reading all over the internet and asking users advice, ive now  realised that a good first cycle would just be one compound. So Test  Enanthate would be good for this from what Ive gathered. My  target weight is between 225-230lbs at a bodyfat of 12-14%. Ive been  advised to go on a cut, until I lower my bodyfat before starting a  cycle, which I have already started doing. 

Ive just discovered I have pre exsisting gyno, which I need to sort out first before I start. Just my luck I get gyno just before I was about to start.

Are there any type 1 diabetics on here who have juiced? did it have any impact on blood glucose levels? I imagine insulin would have a huge impact on gains with test.

Also, how likely is hair loss on first cycle of Test E at 500mg PW? its a big concern for me, I have a long thick head of hair just past my shoulders, no receeding harline at all. My dad is going bald, but my mums dad had a full head of hair his whole life, am I right in thinking that im not susceptibleto hairloss?

Sorry for the long post, il be adding to it later.Thanks for any replies.


----------



## MDR (Mar 13, 2011)

Keep working on diet until you get down to 10-12%.  After that you can look at Anabolics as an option.  Post your entire history and you will get more responses.  The posts in my signature will tell you how to post everything up properly.


----------



## GMO (Mar 13, 2011)

MDR said:


> Keep working on diet until you get down to 10-12%.  After that you can look at Anabolics as an option.



x2


----------



## rippedunit (Mar 13, 2011)

x 3


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 13, 2011)

1) 25
2) 235lbs 19% bodyfat
3) 4 1/2
4) first time cycle
5) 

*my split*

Monday - Chest and Tris
Tuesday - Back and Bis
Wed - Legs
Thursday - Shoulders and Tris
Friday - off



*Diet*

*Breakfast -* Oats or Bergen Bread toast, 1 piece of fruit, 5 whole eggs, cottage cheese

*Lunch* - Chicken Breasts and brown rice, KFC sometimes, lentil soup, brocolli soup, rice cakes, omelette

*Snacks -* Cashew nuts,rice cakes, protein shake, milk, sunflower seeds

*pre workout -* some brown pasta cooked in olive oil and tuna, or mince, cottage cheese

*Post workout shake* - 60g protein, sports drink (lucozade)

*Post workout mea*l - Turkey mince and rice, or home made potato wedges with a steak, or baked potato with 2 cans of tuna, sweetcorn/peas/brocolli

*pre bed -* few rice cakes, cottage cheese

Thats a very basic breakdown, I always get about 230grams of protein in, carb intake has been lowered as of late. I get a few thousand calories on a bulk, again lowered as of late, but protei remained the same.

*Supplements i take:* Whey, creatine, alpha lipoic acid, fish oil, zinc, protein tablets for hair, vitamin c

6) I want to be between 225-230lbs at 14% bodyfat


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 13, 2011)

Diet needs more protein.  1.5-2gr per body pound....so at least 350gr.  IMHO.




/V


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 13, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Diet needs more protein.  1.5-2gr per body pound....so at least 350gr.  IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah no doubt, once cycle starts il be upping the protein.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is your diabetes under control pretty well?  Do keep it in range most of the time?  How long have you been a diabetic?  Taking AAS can have an impact on this.  You don't happen to use an insulin pump do you?  How often do you take  your insulin? Do you check your blood pressure regularly? Is it normally in range? What do your HbA1c test results look like?  You are going to have to get bodyfat down.  I am going to suggest that you take your time with doing a cycle.  I just want you to get everything in order first.  Being a diabetic means that you should be extra cautious to be safe.  I think that you should try to get some blood work done before your cycle to see where everything is at.  Then check it again a few weeks in to make sure everything is in range.  Then one time after PCT.  Getting your bodyfat down will help tremendously.  While you are dieting to get the bodyfat down increase your protein as victor z recommended.  I think it would be very beneficial for you to log your diet while you diet down.  This will help you know how these foods are going to affect your blood Glucose.  You have to know your body and how different foods are going to affect you.  MDR and victor Z  gave some great advice so far.  Check out the sticky about priming as well this can help you get ready for your cycle.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/124299-priming-off-cycle-therapy.html


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 14, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Is your diabetes under control pretty well?  Do keep it in range most of the time?  How long have you been a diabetic?  Taking AAS can have an impact on this.  You don't happen to use an insulin pump do you?  How often do you take  your insulin? Do you check your blood pressure regularly? Is it normally in range? What do your HbA1c test results look like?  You are going to have to get bodyfat down.  I am going to suggest that you take your time with doing a cycle.  I just want you to get everything in order first.  Being a diabetic means that you should be extra cautious to be safe.  I think that you should try to get some blood work done before your cycle to see where everything is at.  Then check it again a few weeks in to make sure everything is in range.  Then one time after PCT.  Getting your bodyfat down will help tremendously.  While you are dieting to get the bodyfat down increase your protein as victor z recommended.  I think it would be very beneficial for you to log your diet while you diet down.  This will help you know how these foods are going to affect your blood Glucose.  You have to know your body and how different foods are going to affect you.  MDR and victor Z  gave some great advice so far.  Check out the sticky about priming as well this can help you get ready for your cycle.




I have to admit my control has been better in the past, ive been adjusting a few things as of late (insulun intake), so my blood sugars have gone a bit all over the place. Because Im at quite high bodyfat, I need more insulin because my sensitivity has decreased, and more insulin means more fat gain, so as of now, im eating minimal carbs, and only low GI for the most part. Doing more Cardio, will start swimming soon, and add another 100grams or so to my daily protein.

Ive been diabetic since I was 18. So going on 8 years come September. I inject my insulin, and on a bulk, can be injecting upto 9 times a day. With 1 long acting background injection.

My blood pressure has always been perfect. I will definitley get blood work done, I have it done upto 3 times a year anyway, and can add some stuff for them to check. My HbA1c is a little bit higher than normal, but once ive sorted everything out, it should go back to being how it was.

Will have a read of that link in a while. Cheers


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think that you definetly need to get your Blood Glucose under control before you begin any AAS.  Taking AAS can have serious effects on insulin sensitivity.  This could make your Blood glucose really go crazy and you could end up with negative effects.  If you run AAS you must have this in check as well as your bodyfat needs to be in acceptable range.  There some very good bodybuilders who have diabetes so don't get discouraged.  You can do this it is just going to take great dedication and a little extra work.  Diet and nutrition mean everything for you.  Learn how your body reacts to each food ( this is where a food journal will come in handy) this way you will know what to expect.  Taking AAS isn't worth risking your health though so if you are going to do this, do it right.  Good luck we  are here if you need advice getting ready.  Check out the Diet and nutrition section you might find that to be a great help.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 14, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I think that you definetly need to get your Blood Glucose under control before you begin any AAS.  Taking AAS can have serious effects on insulin sensitivity.  This could make your Blood glucose really go crazy and you could end up with negative effects.  If you run AAS you must have this in check as well as your bodyfat needs to be in acceptable range.  There some very good bodybuilders who have diabetes so don't get discouraged.  You can do this it is just going to take great dedication and a little extra work.  Diet and nutrition mean everything for you.  Learn how your body reacts to each food ( this is where a food journal will come in handy) this way you will know what to expect.  Taking AAS isn't worth risking your health though so if you are going to do this, do it right.  Good luck we  are here if you need advice getting ready.  Check out the Diet and nutrition section you might find that to be a great help.



Thats really comforting to hear about other diabetic bodybuilders, in all the forums ive visited, no one has been able to help or be encouraging on this subject. Its my understanding that test will lower insulin requirements, which would be great for me. Im very on the ball when it comes to low sugar levels, I check very regularly and have very strong warning signs. 

Il use the calculator on fitday . com to keep tabs of my diet very soon and post them up.

Im actually going to see my diabetic dietician tomorrow. Shes asked me if I was taking steroids before, and at the time, I wasnt even contemplating it. But will bring it into discussion tomorrow. Hopefully tomorrow il come out of it with a new cutting diet, as im good with bulking diets, ive never done a serious cut for as long as ive been lifting. Will also get my BP checked and bodyfat and take it from there. Youve been a great help so far. Just reading your link from earlier now.

Can you tell me what bodybuilders are diabetic? pros? or on here. Thanks again.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 15, 2011)

Just got back from my dietician, need to go back next week for a longer session as my diet is more complex than most peoples, going to measure my bodyfat, goin for blood work in the next couple of days for lipids, thyroid, testosterone levels, kidney and liver values.

Going to devise a bulking and cutting diet next week with my goals in mind.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sometimes steroids can make you require more insulin as well.  It all depends on how you react and what you eat.  You will have to see how it affects you once you get to this point.  First step is to get to where you need to be.  It sounds like you have started to do this.   Check out these articles
Bodybuilding.com - Bodybuilding With Diabetes.
Bodybuilding.com - Bodybuilding With Diabetes, Part 1.
Here is a few good bodybuilders that had Diabetes.  There are more out there.  You just have to look.  
Tim Belknap
Scrawny Boy With Type 1 Diabetes Becomes Mr. Universe - Diabetes Health
Bodybuilders.com - Amateur Bodybuilder Of The Week: Frank Castillega! Pics and info and more!


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 19, 2011)

Great links thanks, been reading 'em.

I started a course of Danazol at 100mg a day for my mild case of gyno. Anyone had any experiences with Danazol?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

What made you choose danazol over something like adex or nolva or aromasin?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> What made you choose danazol over something like adex or nolva or aromasin?




I went for a breast screening, and thats what my doctor prescribed me, hes giving me 3 months, then he said he would only consider a stronger med for it.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

well at least your doctor is monitering it.  If he thinks it will be enough then see what happens I guess.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 19, 2011)

^what TGB1987 been saying. Deffently prime as much as you can. your gyno might just be body fat since your % is high. I was the same until I primed for 3months and dropped 25lbs of fat and the moobs(man boobs) went away.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 19, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> ^what TGB1987 been saying. Deffently prime as much as you can. your gyno might just be body fat since your % is high. I was the same until I primed for 3months and dropped 25lbs of fat and the moobs(man boobs) went away.




I dont have Moobs to be honest, its just my left nipple is bigger and puffy and lighter,  whereas my right is small and normal,and dark. But will still be doing as advised


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 19, 2011)

Mine were caused during puberty. [SIZE=-1]Called pubertal gynecomastia and is due to the hormonal changes that occur dutring a puberty. Meaning extra estro. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 19, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Mine were caused during puberty. [SIZE=-1]Called pubertal gynecomastia and is due to the hormonal changes that occur dutring a puberty. Meaning extra estro.
> [/SIZE]




It started for me mid last year, i thought nothing of it, it was only when I started reading about steroids that I knew what gyno was. I only realised it may have been gyno just over a month ago. Weird.


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2011)

Interesting about the Danocrine for gyno. It is likely to be slightly suppressive - get your testosterone checked after you finish your treatment. I'll also be interested to hear if and how it changes your glycemic control - it is likely to enhance partitioning, if only slightly. 

Regarding the diabetes - for type I you've had excellent advice already. For type II - the insulin resistance you note - I've been on the edge of this myself (took Metformin at one point) and you're doing the right thing in lowering your carb intake. A few other things that mediate insulin resistance:

remain modestly active after carb-consuming meals (a walk, do some housework, clean the bathroom) 
Take creatine with your largest carb-meal, ideally peri-workout
Have a protein shake before your meals - this will accomplish two things you want anyway: increased protein intake and better satiety while cutting


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

Built said:


> Interesting about the Danocrine for gyno. It is likely to be slightly suppressive - get your testosterone checked after you finish your treatment. I'll also be interested to hear if and how it changes your glycemic control - it is likely to enhance partitioning, if only slightly.
> 
> 
> Regarding the diabetes - for type I you've had excellent advice already. For type II - the insulin resistance you note - I've been on the edge of this myself (took Metformin at one point) and you're doing the right thing in lowering your carb intake. A few other things that mediate insulin resistance:
> ...


 
Great advice.  It is a great asset having built answering questions and giving advice on this forum and in this section.  She has so much knowledge in these areas as well as other.  I consider her a diet expert.  When she gives advice it is always something to listen to.  Diet and nutrition are so important to bodybuilding and even more important when it comes to AAS.  Thanks for posting Built.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 19, 2011)

Built said:


> Interesting about the Danocrine for gyno. It is likely to be slightly suppressive - get your testosterone checked after you finish your treatment. I'll also be interested to hear if and how it changes your glycemic control - it is likely to enhance partitioning, if only slightly.
> 
> Regarding the diabetes - for type I you've had excellent advice already. For type II - the insulin resistance you note - I've been on the edge of this myself (took Metformin at one point) and you're doing the right thing in lowering your carb intake. A few other things that mediate insulin resistance:
> 
> ...



Surpressive? really? i read it increaes test and libodo....I dont want to lower my test levels, i feel like theyre low as it is, I dohave a blood test coming up soon, test included, and what do you mean by partitioning?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is a link explaining why it is suppressive.
Danazol Official FDA information, side effects and uses.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

I believe Built meant when she said increase partitioning is that using danazol may change the way your body will handle carbs, proteins, and fats.  I am assuming she means that is will increase the amount of glycogen your muscles will store which may lead to higher Blood Glucose levels.  I am not 100% sure if this is what she was refering to so we will have to see what see says about it.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 19, 2011)

I dont want to take it now anymore hahah


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2011)

TGB, you're making me blush.

To the OP - yes, that's exactly what I meant; TGB nailed it. Because it is an anabolic steroid, danazol is likely to affect insulin sensitivity. Some reports say negatively, but in women and these were not athletes. Virilization is a well-documented side in women, so androgen receptors are clearly affected. Your libido may go up while you are on it, but lower afterward if I'm right and your testosterone is suppressed - as it will be on any anabolic steroid - post-cycle.  The good news is that you may be able to qualify for prescription testosterone afterward, if your doctor doesn't think your levels will return to normal by themselves.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 19, 2011)

Do you think I should ask to be given nolva instead? and make an excuse that it is making me sick? I dont want my natty test loevels lowered beyond repair


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 19, 2011)

It says on the leaflet that it isnt an anabolic


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2011)

They are not likely to be lowered beyond repair. You may even get some small benefit from the danazol. Tamoxifen is not without the potential for side effects, either. Talk to your doctor about your options after reading up on the advice the fellas give you based on their experience.


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> It says on the leaflet that it isnt an anabolic



My husband is on testosterone cypionate for HRT and the product monograph says "Anabolic steroids do not enhance athletic performance".


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

Built said:


> My husband is on testosterone cypionate for HRT and the product monograph says "Anabolic steroids do not enhance athletic performance".


 

That is funny LOL ^.  No they are just capable of building more muscle and making you bigger, stronger, and faster if used with good diet, nutrition, and training.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 19, 2011)

Built said:


> My husband is on testosterone cypionate for HRT and the product monograph says "Anabolic steroids do not enhance athletic performance".



Hahaha, well now im just all kinds of confused


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Mar 19, 2011)

dont do juice dude


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 20, 2011)

Pulsated Pec said:


> dont do juice dude



Yeah, thanks for that


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 23, 2011)

So, I was my dieticians today and mentioned my concerns with the Danazol and the supression of natural test, she had a word with one one of the docs who said I shouldnt be on them, so ive discontinued use after 6 days, need to go for blood tests to check hormone levels after 2 weeks. He said I shouldnt be on any pills for them at all,but im not happy with having it.

So I guess il see after my bloodwork what my options are.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds good.  Let's see what happens keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 18, 2011)

If I were to but my gear now, can I just stiore it in the bottom of my wardrobe until i want to use it? The weirdest thing just happened....I was just about to put my order through, I was reading about gyno and AI's and my left nipple started aching, and it hasnt ached for fucking ages. Does my nipple know? does it have its own mind? hahahaha

Ive been priming for a while now, have a flatter stomach, getting thinner on my obliques, shoulders lookin more defined, still going. Had my hormone blood test last week. will take at least 3 weeks to come back. Im feeling less discomfort in my nipple, apart from that weird occurrence about 10 minutes ago, not much itching nowadays either.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 16, 2011)

Got my testosterone levels back today, the doc says theyre completely normal, and urged me to continue losing fat for the gyno.....have lost 1inch and 1/2 off waist in just over a month. Here are my levels, I have no idea what they mean


LH/FSH Levels

Follicle stimulating hormone - my value = 4.2u/L normal range = 1.8-8.6u/L
Luteinsing Hormone - my value = 1.9u/L normal range = 0.6-10.0u/L

TESTOSTERONE

Testosterone - my value = 13.8 nmol/L Normal range = 10-30nmol/L


----------



## M4A3 (May 16, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Got my testosterone levels back today, the doc says theyre completely normal, and urged me to continue losing fat for the gyno.....have lost 1inch and 1/2 off waist in just over a month. Here are my levels, I have no idea what they mean
> 
> 
> LH/FSH Levels
> ...



This will help you understand your test results better. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...c-lab-test-results-values-what-they-mean.html


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 16, 2011)

Not sure how to convert my measurements to whats being said there.


----------

